# Opinions on Breeders in VA, MD, and PA



## Wes (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all, I’ve been lurking on this board for a while soaking in all the info I can and figured it was time to sign up. I’ve been doing research on breeders and have narrowed my list down to a few who I will start to contact later this summer/fall to get a puppy. I am looking for a German work-line puppy in the VA, MD, PA, and DE area.

The breeders on my list are:

Johnson-Haus
Blackthorn
Eichenluft

I was wondering if anyone could offer up his or her positive or negative reviews of these breeders? I’m sorry to start yet another thread on breeders, but I know negative reviews are only allowed to be PM’ed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I have positives to say about both Blackthorn and Eichenluft!

I have an Eichenluft puppy, Joplin Eichenluft "Mahler" who will be my next service dog  He is sired by Bandit Wolfsheim out of a homebred bitch of Molly's, Sabre Eichenluft.

Due to some bad luck the last couple years, I actually turned to Christine of Blackthorn for a puppy, as timing was crucial for me. My current SD is 8 years old, and I had no more time to wait, really.

Christine was SO helpful, patient, and kind, and I was actually able to meet her dogs last month. Absolutely LOVED them.

Surprisingly, circumstances with Molly took a turn for the better, and I ended up with my E puppy (after years of waiting). Christine was not upset with my decision, and was always supportive of me getting the puppy that was best for my needs. A sale was not what she was after.

Molly has been very supportive in regards to Mahler, and I love the little sable goob! He is just FABULOUS, and I will actually be attending the E Party in just a couple of weeks (for the third time)


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know any of these breeders personally, but have heard only good things about all of them. I also know there are members on the forum with each of their dogs, so hopefully more will pipe in to share their personal experience.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a Blackthorn puppy from the P-litter (Bandit x Xita): both Christine (litter breeder) and Molly (Bandit's owner) and they have both been very supportive in answering questions/offering advice. Christine was phenomenal about working with our family to match the puppy to our lifestyle. Piper has been an awesome dog to work with, especially as our first GSD. We are pursuing Rally titles (just finished Novice in May), started agility, and working on herding skills. She's a great all-around dog, built nicely and a favorite everywhere she goes. My vet, who was raised with and has owned GSDs, says she's one of the best he's seen as a while, is impressed with her solid temperament no matter what he does, and loves on her every chance he gets. I would absolutely get another Blackthorn GSD!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a Johnson-Haus puppy, and he is absolutely AMAZING! He has such focus and drive, that when we train, he doesn't want to be done! When we went to puppy class, there was 10 minutes training, 10 minutes play time. I could never get him to play with the other puppies...he just kept staring at me waiting for the next command! He was potty trained in 2 weeks, has an awesome personality, and very strong nerves. I only wish I had gone with a reputable breeder for my first GSD (not that I love her any less)! 

When we were looking for our 2nd, my husband wanted to go to the same type of breeder (glorified puppy mill) for our 2nd. He actually admitted to me last week that he understands now why I wanted to spend the extra money to go to a reputable breeder. The differences between them are night and day!!

Also, I have kept in constant contact with them since we got Panzer. They truly care about how their dogs are and want to keep in touch and get updates. I actually consider Carolina my friend now...not just "the breeder"!

All in all, I STRONGLY recommend Johnson-Haus!!


----------



## Wes (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all for the input and keep them coming!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I have a Blackthorn dog from the O litter (Laruh/Xita) - Nyxie. She is every bit the dog I wanted. Christine does such a great job raising the puppies and socializing them that it was easy to pick up where she left off and now I have a fabulous dog! Plus, she doesn't stop contact after the sale - she is always there with advice and loves to hear about the Nyxie's achievements. While I have not had any problems with Nyxie, I know if I had Christine would be there to help out. She's just that kind of breeder.


----------



## jnr (Feb 3, 2012)

*Breeders*

I looked at all three breeders, spoke with Molly Graf of Eichenluft and visited Johnson Haus and Blackthorn. All of them have very good points, but we were happy (very!) to go with Blackthorn. Eichenluft is a very good setup, and I would be very open to a puppy from her if the timing was right. Unlike the the other two, she breeds showline dogs in addition to working dogs, so if you like either working or showlines she would be able to help you. Blackthorn and Johnson Hausbreed breed working line dogs only.

Christine at Blackthorn had a litter scheduled that we really liked, and we were so impressed with the immense time, thought and care that she puts into raising her puppies. We are waiting for a puppy out of her S litter (!!!!!!!! - so excited).

I liked the dogs at Johnson Haus, but they do not test for DM (degenerative myelopathy) - or at least were not testing as of a few months ago - and I will not get a puppy unless I know that at least one of the parents is clear. This is not a negative rant about them or their dogs etc. (the dogs seemed great) but it is appropriate info for consideration.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I liked the dogs at Johnson Haus, but they do not test for DM (degenerative myelopathy)


For the record (and this is a general statement for others who may not know, not attacking jnr) many are not testing for DNR due to the fact that dogs that have tested as clears or carriers have been autopsied and been shown to have DM.

People are concerned with the accuracy of the test.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

DNR = DM x.x


----------



## jnr (Feb 3, 2012)

*To each their own*

I simply believe that DM testing is a factor to consider. As you know, not all double carriers of the gene will develop DM (perhaps they die first, or perhaps other factors are involved). However, it is clear that the vast majority of dogs autopsied with confirmed DM (only confirmable by autopsy) have been double carriers of the DM gene, even though a few dogs that appeared to have DM tested as clear when autopsied.

I am not sure that a clear DM test (by which i mean one that establishes that no more than one of the parents is a carrier) guarantees that the puppy will not get the disease, but you know I spend a lot of time worried about hip results that are based on risks that seem to me to be even more difficult to evaluate. Just because you take a chance with all puppies does not mean that it is not worth a shot at evaluating risk.

If a breeder has a different philosophy, then that breeder is entitled to breed accordingly. Different breeders test for different things, and I readily admit that not every test is needed or even in all cases helpful and that in many cases knowledge of the dog and it's ancestors is much more important. But my view is that DM is worth testing for, and any good breeder who disagrees can certainly explain why. 

I have had two GSDs that appeared to have developed DM - I say appeared because one died before testing was available and while the other tested as a double carrier we did not autopsy either dog - and for me, when someone asks for a recommendation, I have to mention this as a factor for them to consider. I would happily accept a dog with a single copy of the gene, so all that I require is that one of the parents be clear. Others can make their own decisions.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know anything about the test for DM-had a rescue dog who had it and even though its a terrible disease loved the dog-so I am not sure the DM test would be a big factor for me-and this post probably makes no sense


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Well welcome to the Blackthorn family jnr! We will have half siblings!


----------



## jnr (Feb 3, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Yes, I can't wait for the new pup. Been counting the days . . . .


----------

